# Profession correction in UAE VISA



## amjadshaik7842 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dear all

I came to uae with a professional visa Profession : Civil Engineer, but am mechanical engineer. do i need to change the profession if so what is the procedure and requirements
kindly suggest.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No reason unless your employer wants it changed. Sometimes the authorities will question why you are doing one type of work, when your visa says your qualifications say otherwise. 

Do you actually need to change or has someone asked you to change ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amjadshaik7842 (Jul 3, 2016)

thanks for reply....
actually am confused , is it going to effect me in the future or not, and if it can be corrected easily then better to do it , please advise me if you know how to correct


----------

